# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Welcome to OneX - The Life Changing $5 Program! ( 3 sponsored position available )

## roshannaidu

Hi All, where to start!

This program I am introducing is called OneX, an offering by Qlxchange. It is the usual matrix build BUT with a big twist. The program is currently in pre-registration. Pre-registration launched worldwide last week amidst a frenzy of public interest. Infact, the website had to be moved to the Cloud server due to unprecedented traffic volumes. The Cloud server is where the big boys' like Google, Yahoo and Amazon sit.

I joined for three reasons. 
1. The once off out of pocket expense is $5 and the potential reward is great. So from a risk reward point of view it makes good sense.
2. no selling required.
3. The business model on which Onex is based seems impressive and sustainble. It is just one profit centre in the QLxchange parent company. OneX is actual a seed program and a cash leverage system. The money can be injected into your primary business...you do not have to move on into the QLxchange matrix.

Guys, this program is on the ground floor. nobody worldwide has invested any money as yet. this is scheduled for Tuesday, 28 June 2011, 8 pm EST...see official blog below. No hanky, panky in links below...just for fyi.

Website
Official Blog

You can watch a 9 min here, which explains the system well.

As you all should know, the internet is awash with scams! I am going to totally remove that risk for 3 people. You can lock in your position in the matrix here.

Fill out the short registration, click the verification email link, which will take you to your back office where you will find your referral link. The first three people that appear in my back will have their $5 sponsored...and you will be fully into the program.

Those that don't make the first three, I urge you to lock in your position. You still have till Wednesday morning, south african time, to fund your wallets.

To find out about me, please see my post in the ' introduction ' thread.

----------

